# giant furry



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

So sorry if this post not fit here but I've felt I have to show him










This boy is rescued by us few hours ago. Many bones are broken by hit of car, one another dog died in an accident, he is in a clinic under examination and we hope there is help for him. I have never seen a bigger GSD.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh! His face breaks my heart! I hope all goes well for him.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

poor boy :0( we are all lucky he has you to help him.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

By first exams he has no internal injuries, so he has a chance for a life.
On a nameless way near the Serbian border this boy and a female stepped from the forest to a way. A car with high speed runned over them. A female GSD died immediately, a boy (on the pic about three years old) survived, and the state police called us.
Now he is in the best clinic in our country and we are waiting for the news. He will have hard days and weeks, but at the end of the recovery we'll find him a very best family to spend his life in, slow walks afternoon and watch TV at evenings.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Poor baby, he's beautiful. I'm so glad you are taking him in.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So glad you're there for him.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for taking care of him!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful giant- I so hope he has a full recovery. What a gorgeous boy, thanks for giving him the love and care he so desperately needs


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

We have good news. Robinson (this is a given name of the boy) is after a four hours long operation. He's living and stable, he is in a hospital, ready for recovery. Tomorrow I'll visit him, and post a pic. Your (and our) prayers are listened!


----------



## gsdmom2one (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad to hear the good news. Will keep him our thoughts. Thank you for looking after him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor baby!


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor sweetheart, give him lots of gentle pats from Phx, AZ : ( I hope he isn't in too much pain, that he is able to be kept comfortable through his recovery and I will keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He is so handsome. glad he will be OK
I wonder why he was running loose??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That is great news! Please keep us updated. He has really touched my heart.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

There is Robinson today.
He is weak and sleeps all day, full of painkillers, but the operation was successful.
He will be in a hospital for two weaks, and later he will go to a warm home for full recovery.
(I see this home is mine maybe )





































and the vets found an old bullet in his bone:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, he's really been through a lot! I hope with your love and care he'll have a long happy life.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Boy, if that dog could talk what a story he would tell. Warm wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww....brought tears to my eyes :0( I'm so glad he is on his way to having a normal doggie life and has you to love him!


----------



## fireal (Nov 1, 2010)

that is hands down, the saddest thing ive ever read


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh poor "little" guy!!! He is such a beautiful boy!!!! Thank you for helping him!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Hit by a car and was shot long before the hit and run? WOW, this boy has been through a lot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG he looks like Dexter! (friends dog from years ago). I'm glad he's safe now. poor guy.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm so glad he's okay because he is GORGEOUS, what a handsome face! It's such a shame he had such a hard time, he's so beautiful and sweet looking!

My mom has an IDENTICAL plate and screws in her femur... The hardware collapsed and needed replacing 3 times in 4 years, so I hope his lasts! It's a very delicate thing!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Great to hear the good news !!! Glad he's in tender loving hands !!! Keep us updated on his progress. He is a beautiful giant of a boy ! :hug:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor guy! He's so beautiful and sad I want to him him...and hug YOU for taking care of him. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

If any dog deserved a soft place to land. Fabulous face.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, poor thing. He must have been in so much pain with all those fructures.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

He started to walk today! Weak but wants to live! Vets said he is very gentle and quiet dog.
Tomorrow I'll go to visit him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a gorgeous boy and lucky to have someone to take care of him properly..


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

You know I would not be surprised if you ended up keeping this big sweetheart of a dog. Bless you for taking care of him!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

I sure hope as bad as its been for this big boy thats how good the rest will be. :wub:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Robinson pic updates





































He is very weak and slow. He must walk few steps day by day, we went to a backyard taking pics. Robinson is very sad, the hospital crew said he doesn't know the collar, he is wondering seeing people around him he must be very lonely before the accident.
He is very gentle, a big bear who can't understand what is happening.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He is so beautiful.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Robinson today
Today hi is better, I saw more life in his eyes.
There's a family with us they want to adopt Robinson. We visited them before, this big boy will live in a very good place. A big basket in the bedroom, a good place to watch TV, a loving family. What else can we give? By my heart I'd take him home but we have four furry. We were his last chance, but this boy touched another hearts too.
We will hold our eyes on him, but we think he would better to be only one dog in a family. He needs listen and care and love for a lifetime, not shared, but just him. This is our decision. Thanks for warm words from You, I'm sure Your prayers helped to him.:hug:

These are the best/worst moment in the GSD rescue work...Waiting for the next case


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I am coming a little late to this thread but I am so glad I found it - this handsome boy looks so much like my Blue, who died in 2006. THANK YOU so much for helping him! I am sad that his friend didn't make it - but also very happy that Robinson has been given a second chance. We would love to hear more about him, especially as he settles in with his new family. Again, thank you for what you have done for him, and for sharing his story on this forum....:thumbup:
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I just wanted to share a pic here, but so much of us wanted to know about him!!!
I promise, later I'll inform You about Robinson's life.
I'm very grateful all of You to hear me, listening how our big boy's steps beeing a dog again and finding a new home.
Maybe it's not this topic theme but I just wanted to share a pic in this place.
So thank You for prayers and warm words.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looking good, hope to continue to see more pictures.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for thaking the time to share his story with us all, I'm sure we all will be waitung to hear his updates....He looks happier in the last pictures! the ones where he was starting to walk again broke my heart, what a sweet gentle looking boy!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Who wouldn't be happy with all that attention.  I'm glad he's found a wonderful home. Thank you!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He is such a beautiful dog I wonder if him and the female were not simply runaways but actual strays? Either way it is awesome your clinic helped him for free and saved his life even finding him a great home. Congrats that is awesome to see


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

First video on four legs:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Sorry, the title is only in Hungarian:
"First steps of Robinson ten days after the accident"


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

That is great - he looks like a different dog!! There is light in those eyes now. Thanks for everything you guys are doing for him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks so happy to be breathing some fresh cool air! What a great spirit


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Robinson update today
He feels better and better. He eats only from our hand but he is able to.
We visit him all the day and his new Mom who will adopt him visits him every evening. On the next week he can go to his new home to start a new better life.








[/IMG]


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I have a bad news today. Tonight Robinson has slept forever. His heart stopped. He was in a hospital due to different symptoms.

We are shocked. We followed his life, he lived in our friends family, we were in daily connection.

This is a video for his loving memory


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Duncan said:


> I have a bad news today. Tonight Robinson has slept forever. His heart stopped. He was in a hospital due to different symptoms.
> 
> We are shocked. We followed his life, he lived in our friends family, we were in daily connection.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sooo sorry. But he knew the good life for a year!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

OH My! Oh so sad.....
Bless his heart. You and the resue brought such joy to his life and gave him a second chance at life. 

Now he is free of all pain....
Hope he is running free and happy at the bridge.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so sorry! Poor guy.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

How sad. He had a good year with you!


----------

